# Droid x stuck on boot-up



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Yesterday my phone started to act like the volume down was stuck and it would just vibrate constantly. After a few battery pulls I was able to get it to stop doing that. This morning the phone froze so I did a battery pull. Now all it does when I power it on is go to a screen with the android guy on it and a triangle above him with a ! mark in it. I can get into bootloader, but can't seem to run a root or unroot. I've never had the phone rooted and just recently did a wipe 2 weeks ago cause it was acting up. Is there any hope to fix this paperweight?


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd wipe the phone again, and then sbf it. What version of android are you using?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

greenspeed said:


> Yesterday my phone started to act like the volume down was stuck and it would just vibrate constantly. After a few battery pulls I was able to get it to stop doing that. This morning the phone froze so I did a battery pull. Now all it does when I power it on is go to a screen with the android guy on it and a triangle above him with a ! mark in it. I can get into bootloader, but can't seem to run a root or unroot. I've never had the phone rooted and just recently did a wipe 2 weeks ago cause it was acting up. Is there any hope to fix this paperweight?


I see it's your first post...Welcome to RootzWiki

the android guy and triangle is the stock recovery mode. just press the search key or both volume buttons and it will bring up the menu. From there you can do a factory reset or just reboot.

as far as your phone acting wacky, i would do a factory reset to see if that fixes it. If not, then do an sbf (instructions here)


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

razorloves said:


> I see it's your first post...Welcome to RootzWiki
> 
> the android guy and triangle is the stock recovery mode. just press the search key or both volume buttons and it will bring up the menu. From there you can do a factory reset or just reboot.
> 
> as far as your phone acting wacky, i would do a factory reset to see if that fixes it. if not, then do an sbf


Thanks,

I tried doing that but the volume up and down wouldn't work all I could do was restart the phone. And now the phone wont even power on. she's pretty much fubar at this point, and sadly I can't get anywhere. Verizon won't warranty the phone cause apparently having some wear on my corners means I dropped it and abused the phone?


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

shvr said:


> I'd wipe the phone again, and then sbf it. What version of android are you using?


2.2.1 I believe .1 it is 2.2 though


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like the battery is dead. Find a way to charge it. Then when it boots back up to the android Guy, press the search button instead of the volume buttons (volume is for gingerbread). A menu should pop up, and from there you can select factory reset using the camera button. After all that and it still isn't working correctly, sbf.


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm just going to charge it and SBF, if it powers on, usually I get a 0% battery if the battery is dead


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Good Lord, the sbf file is an hour download :unamused: even with my 3 mb connection


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Good Lord, the sbf file is an hour download :unamused: even with my 3 mb connection


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Phones been on a charger for over 3 hours and says battery too low to program. I can't get the damn thing to charge!!!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"greenspeed said:


> Phones been on a charger for over 3 hours and says battery too low to program. I can't get the damn thing to charge!!!


Are you charging from stock recovery? (Screen with triangle and android Guy)


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Are you charging from stock recovery? (Screen with triangle and android Guy)


That's all that shows up when I plug it in, damn paperweight wont boot into the OS or anything other than the stock recovery screen


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

You can not charge with the phone in the bootloader menu. And. If your phone is dead and can't boot, you will need to find another way to charge it.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> You can not charge with the phone in the bootloader menu. And. If your phone is dead and can't boot, you will need to find another way to charge it.


I have actually charged with it in bootloader mode with the screen off with my car charger. was able to to sbf when i got home a couple hours later. might be worth a shot


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome, never heard anyone being able to do that without splicing a USB cable.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Awesome, never heard anyone being able to do that without splicing a USB cable.


np. that was when i was on cm7 a couple of months ago so it should still work.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Just a shot in the dark here but check to see if anything is causing your home button to stay stuck down as that is what you hold to get to the stock recovery. If it is then whatever you do DO NOT use duster in that area as it will mess up the mic. Good luck man.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Fox_Dye said:


> Just a shot in the dark here but check to see if anything is causing your home button to stay stuck down as that is what you hold to get to the stock recovery. If it is then whatever you do DO NOT use duster in that area as it will mess up the mic. Good luck man.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


there's still definition in the button, it feels like I can still click it. We'll a $30 trip to walmart for a wireless charger, and I'm pretty sure it is charging now. We'll see, without my phone I'm probably going to lose a good amount of work tomorrow unable to reach clients :/


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay another awesome thing. The wireless pad is saying the battery is charged, put it into bootloader and it says low battery still, and I still can't get the phone to turn on, and when it's plugged into the usb I get a solid green light!!!! ITS NEVER ENDING!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"greenspeed said:


> Okay another awesome thing. The wireless pad is saying the battery is charged, put it into bootloader and it says low battery still, and I still can't get the phone to turn on, and when it's plugged into the usb I get a solid green light!!!! ITS NEVER ENDING!


Try using AC charger that plugs into wall. Boot into bootloader and turn screen off and let it charge like that for a couple hours. It will be a slower charge but it will charge


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jumper cables to a car battery and you're good to go!! (just kidding. trying to lighten the mood here)

I used to have an external wall charger for my old BB Storm. One that only the battery would sit in. I would try something like that for what you need. Not sure if they make them for the X or not, but it's worth looking into as well as a spare battery. This way you always have 1 that is charged up.

Edit: Something like this is what I was talking about

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/705302/210683509/Battery-charger_5.html


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Try using AC charger that plugs into wall. Boot into bootloader and turn screen off and let it charge like that for a couple hours. It will be a slower charge but it will charge


I finally got a little charge in the phone, only thing that would work is a DC charge in my car. I am not sure wtf is going on with it not charging, a wall charger didn't even work. It was so dead I couldn't even get it to charge


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"greenspeed said:


> I finally got a little charge in the phone, only thing that would work is a DC charge in my car. I am not sure wtf is going on with it not charging, a wall charger didn't even work. It was so dead I couldn't even get it to charge


Ah shit that's right. I got it to charge with my car charger while in bootloader. Glad you got it working


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

I stopped at the verizon store cause during the SBF the battery died and the phone wouldn't let me charge it any more. Borrowed a battery got the SBF to run, now have gingerbread running on it, and the same thing. Goes right to the stock recovery, I can't get the menu to open now with the gingerbread (os firmware or whatever it is) and well I'm back to stage one. After talking with verizon guess I am good to go on an upgrade come 10/11 so I guess it's a prepaid from walmart for the next few days. I'm at a complete loss here, I wish I would have dropped it in a puddle or off a building so this crap would make sense.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried do a factory reset on it? When you get into stock recovery, can you do anything at all?


----------



## greenspeed (Sep 25, 2011)

Posted from vzw DROID x. Got lucky she booted into gingerbread, did a factory reset!!! Seems to be working fine!!!!!!! So excited thanks rootz crew


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad you got it workin!


----------

